
Open Source is not enough (2011) - eterps
https://web.archive.org/web/20151016184630/http://adamspitz.com/avocado/2011/05/05/open-source-is-not-enough/
======
eterps
I reposted this based on a comment by u/cxr:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24294617](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24294617)

